# he is too funny



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

You would never know Coalie was born feral! He's all over me in the evening. Although he does still move away sometimes when I try to pet him. He's much tamer than Cielo was at this length of time of "ownership" (although I believe a lot of Cielo's problems, like late flight etc, were due to his broken drumstick). He's much tamer than my dove Honeydew, and I've had Honeydew for about six or eight weeks now.

Anyway, last night, he started pecking his beak all over my face and neck, and I figured he was looking for more food. So I offered him some formula. He dipped his beak in, then started moving his beak all over my hand, and then he went back to my face and neck. I was laughing so hard, even when he nipped a small mole on my neck, which really hurt!

But then he PEEPed in frustration, several times, and I tried to know what he wanted besides the formula, and water and petting. It wasn't so funny anymore. Anyone know what he wanted?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He sounds adorable. How nice that he is enjoying you so much.  Is he around three weeks? He might be ready to start pecking at seeds if he isn't already. Mine usually get "fed up" with formula around this age and are eager to peck everything around them (including me!) to see what else there is to eat. Try offering him some seeds and pecking them with your finger if he's the right age.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*i leave seeds out*

I leave seeds out for him from the beginning. I guess he's about four weeks old now. 

I figured out last night that it was hunger, but he is looking so fast for the source of food that he doesn't recognize the formula, because when I pushed his beak into the top of the syringe, he started drinking immediately. He is finally beginning to understand the connection with the syringe and eating and not feeling hungry. Late last night he wouldn't take it from the syringe top, so I squirted dobs onto his tongue, and he didn't fight me as much. He's learning. 

He doesn't quite get how to use his tongue to pull the seeds to the back of his throat? He pecks at the seeds, and they drop out. I'm sure he'll learn one of these days!

Rach


----------

